# Koopman's



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

What are proven crosses with Koopman birds?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Ken in our ABQ club would be the guy to ask. He crosses them with Marcel Sanger's blood and also German Birds. Marcel also has great luck crossing in Koopmans. I think Sangers and Koopmans are Janssen based birds. Any Janssen based birds should cross in. Ken does not cut corners on the birds he brings in. Ken has some of the best birds brought to the states recently. Makes it fun to race my birds against his, because I know he has the best blood in the world. 

Ken's web page.
http://nmracingpigeons.homestead.com/


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

mine are good with verkerk and van de pasch
you wont know unless you try


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

You might fall back to the Van Loon pigeons. Looking at kleine dirk's ped you see Van Loon birds. 

http://www.gerardkoopman.com/duiven/10/11/1/kleine-dirk-小迪克.html


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I looked at Marcel Sangers site and hes had success with Van Loons. Now just gotta find a nice hen with a race record. The Koopman cock that I just got has a great pedigree but no performance. Really like the feel of it....haven't got another that feels like that.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think I would find another Koopman bird to breed it with. Then cross the babies out. You could always go back to Rambo or Kannibal also. Don't know until you fly them on what you have. Sometimes the best peds don't always race the best in your area. You might run the rout of finding a family of birds in your area that fly well and cross the Koopan bird into that line. Vic Miller was a master at taking his family of birds and crossing in other key birds to make it stronger. I have a Vic Miller bird with Jos Thone blood.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Birds that I would like to try would be:
Koopmans
Alfons Klass birds
Jos Thone
Vandenheede birds
Sangers birds
I am sure there are more. Ken Easley stocks most of this blood. Just getting him to part with one of his good racers for reasonable dollars. His birds fly well, not just the peds. I have brought some Houben blood in the loft and am very happy with it.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> I looked at Marcel Sangers site and hes had success with Van Loons. Now just gotta find a nice hen with a race record. The Koopman cock that I just got has a great pedigree but no performance. Really like the feel of it....haven't got another that feels like that.


http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=36065 Here is a Van Loon hen for sale from Code 3 Lofts in Nipomo, Ca.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

bbcdon said:


> http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=36065 Here is a Van Loon hen for sale from Code 3 Lofts in Nipomo, Ca.


Al had some of the best pigeons because he spent the money to get them, however that hen is pretty old. If you want to PM me I have a friend who has some excellent Van Loon blood. Also I don't know what Koopman bird you have but Rambo is HVR blood!!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Klien Dirk the best Koopman of all times is down from Janssen x Van Loon x Van Dyck x misc. The "Rambo" and "Kannibbal" in this case are Van Dyck birds. Is this the same "Rambo" we are talking about? If so HVR blood could also be a good cross. Might look to the Jones boys in Utah for these.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Klien Dirk the best Koopman of all times is down from Janssen x Van Loon x Van Dyck x misc. The "Rambo" and "Kannibbal" in this case are Van Dyck birds. Is this the same "Rambo" we are talking about? If so HVR blood could also be a good cross. Might look to the Jones boys in Utah for these.


Yes and that information only comes from reading some of the pedigrees posted on auction sights..no background checks ... so hopefully I am not speaking off the cuff. I only add that because so many of the birds I have seen with "Koopman Labels" are actually birds going back to Rambo and De Kannibal.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

lgfout said:


> Yes and that information only comes from reading some of the pedigrees posted on auction sights..no background checks ... so hopefully I am not speaking off the cuff. I only add that because so many of the birds I have seen with "Koopman Labels" are actually birds going back to Rambo and De Kannibal.


Being a grandson of De Kannibal and a great from Rambo I would say so. Any way you look at it, it is a strong bloodline to have that success.


----------

